# 2013:  B.C. Bomb plot foiled on Canada Day



## VIChris (2 Jul 2013)

RCMP have two suspects in custody with respect to an alleged bombing attempt at the BC Legislature Buildings on Canada Day.

http://www.timescolonist.com/former-victoria-man-and-woman-charged-in-terrorist-plot-at-legislature-on-canada-day-1.340077

"RCMP said at a news conference in Surrey that a former Victoria man and woman charged with terrorism after a suspicious package was left at the provincial legislature on Canada Day were inspired by "Al-Qaeda ideology."

RCMP assistant commissioner Wayne Rideout, showing a picture of pressure-cooker-style devices, said the goal was to cause injury and death at the legislature during a national holiday."


----------



## rmc_wannabe (2 Jul 2013)

Just saw this on the news. BZ to the LEOs and CSIS pers that foiled these perps.  

Stood to be a pretty bad day if these assholes were successful.


----------



## Caramon_Majere (2 Jul 2013)

No offense to anyone whatsoever, but I just have a latent feeling that the RCMP saving the day on Canada day is a bit Cliché, or cheesy or something.

Am I the only one getting this feeling? I'm pretty sure i'm wrong, I'm just wondering if anyone else is feeling that way.

If not , Cheers to the officers and other people that prevented this.


----------



## MAJONES (2 Jul 2013)

Caramon_Majere said:
			
		

> No offense to anyone whatsoever, but I just have a latent feeling that the RCMP saving the day on Canada day is a bit Cliché, or cheesy or something.
> 
> Am I the only one getting this feeling? I'm pretty sure i'm wrong, I'm just wondering if anyone else is feeling that way.
> 
> If not , Cheers to the officers and other people that prevented this.



No, not cliché.


----------



## UnwiseCritic (2 Jul 2013)

They're already planning a movie.

They claim to have been following them for 3-4 months. But they only interfere if there is going to be a chance of harm on innocent people (Canada Day makes for an obvious target). You never know who they might lead them too if you let it play out for awhile. No doubt there are others being observed right now. Every once in awhile it's in the news. Last time I saw it was in April, in Toronto. 

This was just more good work from the people so many accuse of brutality and try to downplay their importance.


----------



## Jaydub (2 Jul 2013)

I was at the Legislature yesterday for the Canada Day festivities.

Great work by the RCMP.  Very unsettling.


----------



## BernDawg (2 Jul 2013)

UnwiseCritic said:
			
		

> They're already planning a movie.
> 
> They claim to have been following them for 3-4 months. But they only interfere if there is going to be a chance of harm on innocent people (Canada Day makes for an obvious target). You never know who they might lead them too if you let it play out for awhile. No doubt there are others being observed right now. Every once in awhile it's in the news. Last time I saw it was in April, in Toronto.
> 
> This was just more good work from the people so many accuse of brutality and try to downplay their importance.



Owning pressure cookers and mothballs is not a crime until the intent to harm is established. Once the devices were set-up to detonate and placed in a public place the suspected terrorists became confirmed terrorists and charges could then be laid. That's how I figure it went down anyway....


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jul 2013)

> Good afternoon.
> 
> As you are all aware, earlier today, the RCMP announced the arrests of two individuals on terrorism-related charges, as part of Project SOUVENIR.
> 
> ...


Public Safety info-machine, 2 Jul 13


----------



## 63 Delta (2 Jul 2013)

I fear the worst part of this story has yet to even come out... There are some dots that seem to line up, that I really hope dont.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Jul 2013)

Awesome job for the good guys.  Get stuffed Snowden, watching works.

We need a Devil's Island for the folks who'd do something like this to their countrymen/women.


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Jul 2013)

Hans Island doesn't have much going on, just sayin'.


----------



## Edward Campbell (3 Jul 2013)

According to a report in the _Globe and Mail_, BC Premier Christy Clark says, to be woud-be BC bombers, "You will not succeed," but, of course, they will succeed, in one way or another, eventually. Perhaps they will not, as Premier Clark suggests, succeed in tearing down our values but they will manage to knock down some bridges or buildings. We ~ the security services ~ are, rather like the Israelis: the Isrealis have to win every war, every battle, while the Arabs just have to get lucky once. Sooner or later the home grown, self radicalized terrorists will "get lucky" and we will be horrified.

The trick, the path to victory, for us, is to be "horrified" without ever, being "terrorized." Our sense of "horror" and our sense of "honour" must lead us towards a steely resolve to defend and preserve our values, our institutions, our culture against all comers. We must *know* that our culture is worthy, even better than others. That doesn't mean we should be intolerant but it does mean that we should remember both the definition of _tolerance_ (the ability or willingness to accept the existence of opinions or behaviour that one dislikes or with which one disagrees) and its origin (late Middle English (denoting the action of bearing hardship, or the ability to bear pain and hardship): via Old French from Latin _tolerantia_, from _tolerare_). _Tolerating_ less "worthy" cultures ~ while we help to change/reform them ~ may, indeed, involve some hardship but the end effect, helping others to adapt their cultures so that they no longer need to be _tolerated_, is worth it.


----------



## Edward Campbell (3 Jul 2013)

More on the would-be BC bombers and the kind of people who are easy to be "self radicalized" by, _inter alia_, social media from a report in the _Vancouver Sun_:

     "Nuttall and Korody were recovering addicts who got regular methadone deliveries from the pharmacy. "If you saw them, they looked like they are not 100-per-cent OK,"" their former landlady said

And

     "Nuttall has a criminal record that includes a 2010 conviction for possessing a weapon for a dangerous purpose. He also has convictions for robbery, mischief, kidnapping and breaching probation conditions ...
      Articles about his run-ins with the law link his troubles to drug addiction and his susceptibility to be manipulated by others. High on cocaine in May 2002, he struck a Victoria businessman on the head with a rock
      and stole his briefcase. In the mid-90s, he got 18 months in jail for vicious assaults carried out to collect drug debts."

I don't think Islam, _per se_, is the problem; my guess is that Islam can help some people turn their lives around. The problem is the _siren song_ of radicalism ~ Buddhist radicalism, Christian radicalism, Islamic radicalism ~ which says that someone else is to blame for the problems that bedevil you and that you are "right," even morally obligated to strike back.


----------



## Jed (3 Jul 2013)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> More on the would-be BC bombers and the kind of people who are easy to be "self radicalized" by, _inter alia_, social media from a report in the _Vancouver Sun_:
> 
> "Nuttall and Korody were recovering addicts who got regular methadone deliveries from the pharmacy. "If you saw them, they looked like they are not 100-per-cent OK,"" their former landlady said
> 
> ...




Maybe in this particular case Islam is not the problem, as the siren song of radicalism spans all religions; but as far as Islam goes, it does appear to be the main religion that gives no quarter to any other faith and therefore, many non radicals tacitly give their support to the radical faction because of this.


----------



## VIChris (5 Jul 2013)

Caramon_Majere said:
			
		

> No offense to anyone whatsoever, but I just have a latent feeling that the RCMP saving the day on Canada day is a bit Cliché, or cheesy or something.
> 
> Am I the only one getting this feeling? I'm pretty sure i'm wrong, I'm just wondering if anyone else is feeling that way.
> 
> If not , Cheers to the officers and other people that prevented this.



You're right, they should have left the devices sit another day and be picked up on the second to avoid an air of cheesiness.


----------



## OldTanker (5 Jul 2013)

I am dismayed at some of the comments in today's news from the usual moaning minnies regarding the presumed affronts to the civil rights of the accused. I guess I shouldn't be surprised but these would have been the same commentators crapping all over the police if the bombs had actually gone off. From what has appeared in the press and been released by the RCMP they did exactly what they were supposed to do - protect us from idiots.


----------



## NLockhart (5 Jul 2013)

VIChris said:
			
		

> You're right, they should have left the devices sit another day and be picked up on the second to avoid an air of cheesiness.



I agree. The RCMP/CSIS didn't pick the day. They were probably watching this unfold over a long period of time and tried to maximize the amount of information while balancing the public's safety at the same time. Also busting people at the last minute is a good tactic imo....keeps them guessing


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jul 2013)

Interesting how the landlord let CBC and The Canadian Press tour the apartment.

P.S. - Moving this to a more LEO-oriented area.
*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Jul 2013)

You can imagine the groans on the AQ website about these 2. Nice to know that even the AQ has their own "Extraordinary Idiots" You know the west should make a humorous series called "AQ F Troop".


----------



## StarFury (5 Jul 2013)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Awesome job for the good guys.  Get stuffed Snowden, watching works.
> 
> We need a Devil's Island for the folks who'd do something like this to their countrymen/women.



I hear there is room available on Ellesmere Island.


----------



## GAP (5 Jul 2013)

StarFury said:
			
		

> I hear there is room available on Ellesmere Island.



Ice flows included....


----------



## medicineman (5 Jul 2013)

I agree with Kat - give them Hans Island, that way we can keep the Danes off...besides there is a very nice National Park on Ellesmere that should be kept that way.   :2c:

MM


----------



## BeyondTheNow (6 Jul 2013)

Apologies for the completely different direction this comment may take things, but there is a slightly more personal aspect of this situation for my husband and I, since we're from the community where the Korodys reside and where they have become well-known and successful. My husband was, for several years, a patient of Mr. Korody's, lived right down the street, the kids shared elementary schools and the two families have spent personal time together, including Amanda.

I don't think I can even imagine the full range of emotions the family (families) is trying to deal with at this time. This is certainly _not_ the type of attention anyone wishes to encounter.  (I know of at least one instance where photographers had to be chased away from Mr. Korody's office/home.) 

A very sad situation for so many because of the actions of those involved.  And of course, it's almost impossible not to think "Where did it all go wrong?"


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jul 2013)

The latest (with, at least to me, a creepy artist's rendition)....


> The two alleged masterminds of a bomb plot at British Columbia’s legislature will make their next court appearance in a month.
> 
> Their defence lawyer and Crown counsel applied for an adjournment in B.C. Supreme Court on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


_National Post_, 10 Jul 13


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Jul 2013)

Beavis and Butthead.  That's what they remind me of.  At least the profile drawing of Nuttall does.  Guess that's why the artist got into journalism.  Must have been one of those starving artists.


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Jul 2013)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Beavis and Butthead.  That's what they remind me of.  At least the profile drawing of Nuttall does.  Guess that's why the artist got into journalism.  Must have been one of those starving artists.



I live in Victoria. Those drawing look exactly like most of the street people creeping around the downtown core these days. And some people wonder why I carry bear spray with me on occasion.  ;D


----------



## Nemo888 (11 Jul 2013)

Seriously?




Why not just use this then?




What they actually look like.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jul 2013)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously?


Have you ever seen any Courtroom artists rendering of persons in the court being "photo quality reproductions"?

Get real.



By the way, I find those two photos not to be too flattering to begin with, so the artist rendition could be fairly accurate.  Just saying.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jul 2016)

Supremes say "entrapment -- off you go, then," then couple re-arrested ...


> Crown lawyers are seeking a special 'terrorism peace bond' on a B.C. couple who were convicted of terrorism charges, but freed today by a B.C. Supreme Court judge concerned by police entrapment in the case.
> 
> John Nuttall, 41, and Amanda Korody, 32, were released Friday morning, after a B.C. Supreme Court judge entered a stay of proceedings in their terror plot case.
> 
> ...


Attached find the "just out" picture ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Jul 2016)

Dumb and Dumber.


----------



## dapaterson (30 Jul 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Dumb and Dumber.



Yes.  You'd think after burning barns the RCMP would have learned their lesson.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jul 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Yes.  You'd think after burning barns the RCMP would have learned their lesson.



Hey, the police were just being good Samaritans, helping out the less fortunate.   :nod:
"The judge also said the couple did not have the mental capacity to have planned and carried out the bomb plot themselves."


----------



## CBH99 (31 Jul 2016)

I think the crown prosecutor on this file effectively just sealed his fate & lost his job.  Like anything else in the legal system, it will take time for the matter to proceed, but in the end, I believe this crown prosecutor pretty much just signed his own dismissal.

I'm not sure who is dumb & dumber in this case, the accused persons or the crown/police.  (And I say that as a very pro-law enforcement person.)


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jul 2016)

I don't know - happy to hear from legal experts, but I suspect there may be quite different standards for getting a peace bond than there are for getting a Criminal Code conviction.

And they DO have a track record of being able to be convinced to to bad things, so that potentially puts more evidence into play than other peace bonds where folks were scooped up for what they MIGHT do.


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 Jul 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Yes.  You'd think after burning barns the RCMP would have learned their lesson.



I was referring to the accused.


----------

